# Lund in channel window vent visors?



## cruzer1026 (May 12, 2012)

I'm sure a lot of you have the weather tech brand visors. Has anyone have Lund brand visors? I saw them on eBay for $62 shipped and want your opinion before making a decision to purchase.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

I wanted the in channel vent visors, but was unable to find any when I bought my Cruze, told they didnt exist... I had them on my truck, and by far are the best style in my opinion...


----------

